# Sopressata Air Pockets



## jfsjazz (Jan 24, 2017)

Made about 50lbs of soppies again this year and for the second or third year in a row, we are getting air pockets in many of the sticks. They typically appear around the center of the sticks and are rarely evident toward the tops or bottoms.   The flavor and texture are spot on and we know the casings were stuffed very tight by us two sausage-fingered knuckleheads.  They dry to a proper weight loss and hardness in a temp and humidity controlled environment. 

We're trying to determine if perhaps we are adding a touch too much liquid?  The family recipe calls for red wine and roasted red pepper sauce.  We have recently been adding a touch of bourbon as well.  Prior to stuffing, the meat is cold smoked after the cure and spices are added.

Their taste, texture, mouthfeel, etc. are all perfect.  The air pockets make them slightly less appealing from a visual perspective.

Any thoughts or recommendations?

Thank you,

Joe


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jan 24, 2017)

jfsjazz said:


> Made about 50lbs of soppies again this year and for the second or third year in a row, we are getting air pockets in many of the sticks. They typically appear around the center of the sticks and are rarely evident toward the tops or bottoms.   The flavor and texture are spot on and we know the casings were stuffed very tight by us two sausage-fingered knuckleheads.  They dry to a proper weight loss and hardness in a temp and humidity controlled environment.
> 
> We're trying to determine if perhaps we are adding a touch too much liquid?  The family recipe calls for red wine and roasted red pepper sauce.  We have recently been adding a touch of bourbon as well.  Prior to stuffing, the meat is cold smoked after the cure and spices are added.
> 
> ...


Most the time air pockets like you describe are from the stuffing tube. While stuffing the casing has moved forward and then back tight against the end of the tube thus making an air pocket or void if you will. Know what you mean about  visual, but if you dont have any bad smells or mold you should be good.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Jan 24, 2017)

What size are the casings. I got the same problem when I used v large casings.  Do you press them after stuffing? That could help a little.


----------



## jfsjazz (Jan 24, 2017)

Casings were 2x18; good idea on the press, perhaps we'll give that a try!!


----------



## swedish soppy (Jan 27, 2017)

jfsjazz said:


> Made about 50lbs of soppies again this year and for the second or third year in a row, we are getting air pockets in many of the sticks. They typically appear around the center of the sticks and are rarely evident toward the tops or bottoms.   The flavor and texture are spot on and we know the casings were stuffed very tight by us two sausage-fingered knuckleheads.  They dry to a proper weight loss and hardness in a temp and humidity controlled environment.
> 
> We're trying to determine if perhaps we are adding a touch too much liquid?  The family recipe calls for red wine and roasted red pepper sauce.  We have recently been adding a touch of bourbon as well.  Prior to stuffing, the meat is cold smoked after the cure and spices are added.
> 
> ...


I let my soppy hang for about 1 week then put them in a board press for about 1 week it helped a lot with air pockets


----------

